# Looking for THIS type of classical music: Example inside



## sixamsedna (Nov 27, 2010)

I heard this for the first time in the opening credits of the film Blown Away and fell in love right from the start. I've heard this type of classical music before in films mostly, as I watch a lot of them. Heavenly, angellic, 'church-like' I really love calm ethereal music like that, very minimal, with beautiful choirs like this. Really want to hear some recommendations

Here's the cue

__
https://soundcloud.com/sixamsedna%2Fmain-title-princes-day


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll give you links to a wide variety of choral music with qualities in common with this. These examples are all very different, so if you don't like something, still try the others! Starting with some very early music:

Medieval composer Hildegard von Bingen:









Organum attributed to 12th century composer Leonin:





Renaissance composer Heinrich Isaac:





A motet by 15th century English composer John Dunstable:





And some Bach for good measure:





From 19th century romantic music, try the Brahms Requiem. Here are two different recordings of the first movement (in the second one, the music starts about a minute in):









And a contemporary composer you might like is Eric Whitacre (the first video is a little silly-looking, though the idea behind it is kind of cool):









Also, she's not classical, but the first thing I thought of when I listened to your clip was Enya. Have you listened to Enya? If not, you'd probably like her.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

Some great suggestions above

The first thing I thought of when listening to your clip was the credits music from 'Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy' by Geoffrey Burgon:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Another classical piece featuring a soaring soprano is Allegri's Miserere.

I don't know if this is considered purely "classical," but the Libera CD is similar.


----------



## sixamsedna (Nov 27, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> And a contemporary composer you might like is Eric Whitacre (the first video is a little silly-looking, though the idea behind it is kind of cool):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was overwhelming, to the point where it gave me a bit of teary eyes, and goosebumps. This is basically just like the example I provided. I haven't listened to the other ones yet. Will get on it, but this is perfect.

Oh and I'm aware of Enya, I totally had forgotten about her. I remember hearing a lot of her back in 2001/02. Thanks for reminding me, I got to get her music


----------

